
I'm proud to announce my product - lazarova
http://uwapi.net/
======
gus_massa
Please change the title to something descriptive. For example: "Uwapi -
Generate your web service in a few clicks".

If you made it and want more feedback and you'd like to answer questions you
can add a comment, something like "Author here. Happy to answer any question."
You can also make a ShowHN, but please read the rules before
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

\--

Some feedback:

It's very strange that the FAQ goes to google groups. It's probably fine, but
it's strange.

In the login form make the "Register if you don't have a local account" link
bigger, or transform it into a button. (As an extreme example in Dropbox, the
register new user is the first form you see.)

Is there a test account to try without registering? Perhaps a account where
the web service can only return numbers instead of text. (Only numbers will
probably avoid spam and strong language, but it may be enough to test.)

